# Japanese composer that i like Masao Ohki and Toshiro Mayuzumi



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Masao ohki *_''hiroshima'' the 5ft symphonie _and* Toshiro Mayuzumi*.the later one i just heard a symphonie called _Nirvana symphonie_ i find it amazingly genieous, only one thing i can find it anywhere(but i will find a way).

So you guys like them, beside these two,any other japanese composer that Worth checking if i like them. I dont know mutch about classical composer from japan ???


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Toshiro Mayazumi ~ Nirvana Symphony




Is with Hiroyuki Iwaki conducting the Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Tokyo Philharmonic Chorus (well, this last includes Buddhist monks singing Buddhist chants.)

This premiere recorded performance is still available in the original vinyl pressing, (new and used) and in an MP3 download format. (very inexpensive.)
http://www.amazon.com/Nirvana-Symphony-Mayuzumi/dp/B0000034WF


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The CD is available here, but beware high shipping costs.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

So many Japanese ( & Chinese...and just about everywhere-ese) composers worth discovering !

A couple of my favourites, with an example:
Yasushi Akutagawa - Cello Concerto 



Akira Ifukube - Salome Ballet 



Takashi Yoshimatsu - Memo Flora Piano Concerto


----------



## Leggiero (Oct 13, 2016)

My ramblings-on about Ohki's _Hiroshima_ Symphony can be found here: https://leggierosite.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/modernism-by-necessity-depicting-the-unimaginable/


----------

